# First "No-Wrap" Brisket



## sarnott (Jun 8, 2013)

For Memorial Day, I decided to do my first no-wrap brisket. Rubbed the six pound brisket with steak rub overnight and put it on the smoker at 210 degrees fat side up at 5 AM (I expected a 9 hours smoke or so because of the 1.5 hours per pound "rule" - that didn't work!) I didn't cut off much of the fat, it was about a 1/2" so, I knew I wouldn't get much flavor through the fat but did score it a little.













2013-05-27 Brisket_rubbed.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Jun 8, 2013






I spritz'd it with apple juice every 2 hours or so and here's how it looked at 4 hours.













2013-05-27 Brisket-4 hrs in.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Jun 8, 2013






At 4 hours, it was at about 149 degrees and it stayed between 150 and 161 degrees for almost 6 hours, I almost gave up and wrapped it.  About 3:30 it reached 164, then started climbing again. Here it is at 8 hours.













2013-05-27 Brisket-8 hours in.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Jun 8, 2013






At least my assistant was happy and I tired him out three times chasing a ball!













2013-05-27 Asst_Chef.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Jun 8, 2013






At 6:30 PM, the brisket had reached 187 degrees and I tried the "toothpick test" for the first time as suggested on this site. I have never tried that before and when the toothpick went in and out a number of places very easily and cleanly, I pulled it, double wrapped it foil and towels then into the cooler. After resting for just over an hour, I pulled and sliced it. It was very moist, tasted great and was tender but still had some "pull" to it. The bark was not as pronounced as I expected (or hoped for) but it was really good.













2013-05-27 Brisket-Sliced2.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Jun 8, 2013


















2013-05-27 Brisket_sliced.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Jun 8, 2013






What's the secret to a heavier bark? Should I have trimmed off a little more fat off the one side of the brisket? Should I let the temperature go up later in the smoke (I started at 210 but, while stuck in the stall, I raised it to about 230).

Thanks for the hints and help.

Scott


----------



## themule69 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks good.

Next time try smoking at 225 to 240 deg. I trim a little of the fat, not a lot.  Try letting it go to 195 deg.

Practice makes perfect.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## sarnott (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks,

I'll try that.

Scott


----------



## seenred (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi Scott.  

The brisket looks great from here!  I'm with David, the only thing I'd suggest is higher smoker temps.  Many cooks smoke brisket at 275* or higher...I like to do them in the 250-260 range.

Red


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 8, 2013)

Agree with David, prob needed to get to at least 195 to 200 it.  Other wise looks good


----------



## sarnott (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks,

I have always taken them to 200 (but used foiling). I read some of the suggestions about using the toothpick test instead of just the temp. I think David's comment makes sense, "practice makes perfect!" I'll keep hitting it but like the idea of using higher temps, especially because its really a bear to keep my smoker stable at the lower temps.

Scott


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 8, 2013)

The brisket looks Awesome Scott!

If you want better bark and to take your smoking to a new level and are willing to go outside the norm might I suggest the "lean trim no foil wet to dry smoke chamber" method. This might go against what you have learned to this point but trust me, it works! Eric (forluvofsmoke) one of our members has been working on this for awhile and I have adopted his method and I will never look back! Here is some good reading if you are willing to step outside the box and go against the norm and take a chance the will pay off:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141647/brisket-with-wet-to-dry-smoke-chamber-q-view-method
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/wet-to-dry-no-foil-smoke-chamber-method-for-smoking-meats


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks delish to me!  I have started smoking mine between the 260 to 275 range now too!

Kat


----------



## disco (Jun 8, 2013)

I haven't done a brisket yet but the Qview on your post looks good enough to inspire me. Thanks for posting.

Disco


----------



## sarnott (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Dave,

I'll look at those links.

Scott


----------

